# mexico city up to 4 months



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey my name is alyssa 

I am trying to figure out if it would be possible to move to mexico city for around 4 months for now. I do not speak much spanish but i am learning, and i have been there 4 times, for a month long trip each time. I know i would want to be staying near coyoacan, and my reasoning is because my boyfriend lives there. i am trying to go around the end of the year. i am saving up to have enough to live on but was wondering about how to get a small job while i am there and where would be the best place to find a homestay or a small place to rent. any insight or comments?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alyssa_petropoulos said:


> Hey my name is alyssa
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it would be possible to move to mexico city for around 4 months for now. I do not speak much spanish but i am learning, and i have been there 4 times, for a month long trip each time. I know i would want to be staying near coyoacan, and my reasoning is because my boyfriend lives there. i am trying to go around the end of the year. i am saving up to have enough to live on but was wondering about how to get a small job while i am there and where would be the best place to find a homestay or a small place to rent. any insight or comments?


You'll be able to stay in Mexico for 180 days on the standard tourist visa, but you won't be allowed to work legally while you're here. Why not ask your boyfriend for help finding a place to live in or near Coyoacán?


----------



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

Can I get a work visa or no? Yes I would but I wanted to figure everything out to surprise him for when he gets back from his Europe trip.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alyssa_petropoulos said:


> Can I get a work visa or no? Yes I would but I wanted to figure everything out to surprise him for when he gets back from his Europe trip.


The way things are now with the new Mexican immigration rules, you must apply for a work visa while you're still in Canada, and that would require already having a job offer from a company in Mexico. It's highly unlikely that a company would want to hire you for only 4 months.


----------



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay thank you for letting me know


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alyssa_petropoulos said:


> Okay thank you for letting me know


You're welcome, Alyssa.


----------

